# Super cheap and easy to make slingshot



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

This slingshot cost about $3 total to make. Bent a wire in a very simple pattern and then added some fimo. Feels great and shoots well. Added is a picture of my homemade blowdarts.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wouldnt let me attach the last pic.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I love bent-wires!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Great Job! what type of wire and how did you bend it?? ant particular tools?


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Natural Fork,
That is a very nice slingshot. How does it shoot?? I have only used wire slingshots from marksman and it has been a while since I used them. Now, I only use board cuts or naturals. I would not mind to use this one looks great to me. Saludos.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I used a pipe to assist in bending. It is aircraft grade aluminum.


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

Looks like an excellent shooter man. I like it a lot. Fimo makes an excellent grip material doesn't it. I bought some in black, brown, and green so I could do camo looking grips with it.

Chris


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good job Ray, I like the darts


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

NaturalFork, very creative slingshot you got there!!







Did you get the aluminum rod at Lowes or did you special order it? Do you shot it with the prongs facing you? Can you upload a pic of your blowgun? I tried to make one a while back and would like to know how you did it. Great job!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Now that is pretty cool, Ray.

May I suggest that you draw it up and put it in the Shared Designs section for our newcomers to copy? (or anybody else)

This is a design that almost anybody could make, and it looks like a good shooter, too. Nice job, man.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Now that is pretty cool, Ray.
> 
> May I suggest that you draw it up and put it in the Shared Designs section for our newcomers to copy? (or anybody else)
> 
> This is a design that almost anybody could make, and it looks like a good shooter, too. Nice job, man.


Yes this can certainly be a shared design. I will write up some instructions later and post it.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Love the concept Ray. A real KISS design .................. ( Keep It Simple Stupid )


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Nice slingshot.. Nice poison darts, bamboo skewers?


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

very nice bent frame, do you find them difficult to make


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> Wouldnt let me attach the last pic.


A simple and effective slingshot and mini Tiki torches.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Dan the Slingshot Man said:


> very nice bent frame, do you find them difficult to make


One of my goals was to make a bent wire without a vice or heat. I used a pipe to help bend but that is it. Very quick and easy. And a very nice shooter. #2 will be posted soon. #2 will not overlap but be just as simple.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Thats a nice little slingshot.
Martin


----------

